# Pontiac G8 GT Tail Lights Illegal in Maryland, Says Judge



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's a great David vs Goliath story that's sure to get you all fired up at "the man" on a Monday morning. G8Board.com member "jackalope" was recently ticketed for having what a police officer deemed to be illegal tail lights. Knowing that the lights are factory equipment on his Pontiac G8 GT, and are certified by the DOT, he took the ticket to court, considering the whole thing to be some kind of mistake. Knowing he was in the right and had the law on his side, Jackalope was shocked when the judge found him guilty and upheld the ticket, meaning he had to pay the $85. Worse still, he was told by the judge (this time "the man" was actually a woman) that she would continue to fine him if he refused to pay. And to add insult to injury, the judge even went so far as to advise the defendant that he should consider selling his car as its not legal in Maryland.

The issue surrounding the tail lights on Jackalope's Pontiac G8 GT, involves the fact that the clear lenses on the G8 GT's lights means GM had to use reflectors on the bumper in order to meet regulations. The state law requires the reflectors to reflect the color red, which the officer who issued the ticket obvious felt he couldn't see.

According to Jackalope, the judge wasn't interested in what the manufacturer or the DOT said, commenting that the opinion of the officer superseeded that of any other authorities on the matter and that as a judge she would uphold the officer's decision to issue the ticket.

Jakalope has since contacted Pontiac and has an appointment to speak with them regarding the issue.

But the story doesn't stop there, with some folks alleging that Jakalope wasn't sporting factory lights, but rather modified taillights on his car. Jakalope has since both stated that he did have the factory lights on the car when the ticket was issued (although he does have other "show" lights). He also claims that even the modified taillights, which can be seen on his Cardomain page, should be legal as well, as they continue to reflect the color red.

More: *Pontiac G8 GT Tail Lights Illegal in Maryland, Says Judge* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Crazy read but I don't see how individual states can say certain cars are not legal to drive, especially when they sold that very model in their own state. 


Why do I have a feeling that he had the aftermarket tails on when he got pulled over also.

Can't wait to see how things turn out with this.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I just dont see the truth in a Judge ignoring what the manufacturer says and wat DOT says. I agree with jpalamar, it sounds like he had the "show" tail lights on and hes trying to get himself out of an 85 dollar ticket when he should just pay it and move on. But I dont know the truth and its just a way of looking at it =)


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

22-227(f) COLOR OF LIGHTS ON REAR OF VEHICLE - All lighting devices and reflectors mounted on the rear
of any vehicle shall *display or reflect* a RED Color, except the Stoplight or Other Signal Device, which may be Red,
Amber or Yellow, except that the light illuminating the Registration Plate shall be 
White and the light emitted by a Backup Lamp shall be White or Amber.



doesnt say the have to reflect.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

22-205(a) REFLECTORS - In General, After July 1, 1971, every motor vehicle, trailer, etc., shall carry on the rear, 
either as part of the tail lamps or separately, two or more RED Reflectors meeting the requirements of this section.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Crazy read but I don't see how individual states can say certain cars are not legal to drive, especially when they sold that very model in their own state.
> 
> 
> *Why do I have a feeling that he had the aftermarket tails on when he got pulled over also.*
> ...


:agree


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Crazy read but I don't see how individual states can say certain cars are not legal to drive, especially when they sold that very model in their own state.
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that he had the aftermarket tails on when he got pulled over also.
> ...


I have the same feeling too.

Coming from a G8 owner the issue is not with the reflectors. The G8 GT and Base G8 is like comparing 04-05 tails with 06 tails. They are basicly the same tail light, just different style. This is one of those useless post because we don't know if the guy had on modded tails or not. I'm not taking sides because some katt can't prove what he had on the car at that time. If he would have taken pictures of his car the same time the cop car was there then it would have been beleavable. Its funny how people use camera phones when it convenient.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Julie was bored and search his name on the G8 forum. He has pics of his car posted with tinted tails, so they may of been stock, but they def were not when he was pulled over.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

AutoGuide.com said:


> According to Jackalope, the judge wasn't interested in what the manufacturer or the DOT said, commenting that the opinion of the officer superseeded that of any other authorities on the matter and that as a judge she would uphold the officer's decision to issue the ticket.


In which case I'd ask for another trial. A judge doesn't have the power to supercede existing laws.


AutoGuide.com said:


> Jakalope has since contacted Pontiac and has an appointment to speak with them regarding the issue.


By Pontiac I'm sure he means GM. I saw this story before it was posted here and I tend to agree with those who's take is along the lines of 'he had the aftermarket tails on when he a got pulled over'. Pay the fine and chalk it up to experience.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Julie was bored and search his name on the G8 forum. He has pics of his car posted with tinted tails, so they may of been stock, but they def were not when he was pulled over.


Yeah I'm a member of that forum and I seen when he first posted about it. The truth can be skewed so people will side whichever way fit. Its hard to tell what is what.


----------

